# Guns in cars



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MossyHorns said:


> On another note, my local paper just stated it was illegal to be in possession of a firearm and marijuana at the same time. That includes those that have CPL's. They started it would be a federal offense.


Yep, federal offense. Can't have it or use it and still have guns.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

hungryhollow said:


> Whew, guys. Thanks for the heads up. Truly some nit picking CO's in Michigan.


There are a few nit pickers, there are also a lot of good ones.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I carry this screen shot on my phone in case a CO ever wants to write me a ticket for an unloaded gun leaning against my Jeep. Not that I do that, but just in case.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Like I have said in this forum before the DNR needs to update many of their laws.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> Many people get such a ticket. They lay down a gun, on their tailgate, knowing that, short of a geological upheaval, it is going to just safely sit there, harming no one or anything, while they take their hunting coat off.
> 
> Nit pickers and stupid laws will be the death of us.


Geological upheaval.....or hunting with a lab.

https://www.denverpost.com/2019/01/10/ex-lsu-player-loses-leg-shot-by-dog/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 363507
> 
> 
> I carry this screen shot on my phone in case a CO ever wants to write me a ticket for an unloaded gun leaning against my Jeep. Not that I do that, but just in case.


We all know that the law does not apply to them.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> Geological upheaval.....or hunting with a lab.
> 
> https://www.denverpost.com/2019/01/10/ex-lsu-player-loses-leg-shot-by-dog/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He must of hit the dog too many times to tick it off that much.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

hungryhollow said:


> Whew, guys. Thanks for the heads up. Truly some nit picking CO's in Michigan.


You have no idea


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Petronius said:


> We all know that the law does not apply to them.


Do as I say, not as I do scenario.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I didn't see anything in the law about private property, on my Aunt's property there is an old vehicle early 1900's model T type rusted into the ground my uncle has been using it as a blind the past 50 years I wonder if this is illegal? It was designed for land travel.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

jimp said:


> Betcha we've all seen many of them in parking lots looking like any other hunter, fisherman.
> They'll ask a question, then unfold their lapel or open their coat showing a badge underneath...
> There oughta be a dress code, all CO's must wear a spinning red light on their caps, 24/7. Like the troopers/sheriff's parking in the medians, giving a visual warning.


I also think that all law enforcement should drive vehicles not allowed to be owned by anyone else. Just so they can be easier to identify in case of emergency. This blending in crap isn't really safe. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Petronius said:


> How does someone get caught when it takes less than a minute to grab the case? Sometimes it's like the CO is everywhere.


"Jeff" lived next door to me. I didn't hunt, fish or shoot with him there. Well I shot, a whole lot.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

jjlrrw said:


> I didn't see anything in the law about private property, on my Aunt's property there is an old vehicle early 1900's model T type rusted into the ground my uncle has been using it as a blind the past 50 years I wonder if this is illegal? It was designed for land travel.


I'm sure some crick dick out there would cite u for that. Lol


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Robert Holmes said:


> Like I have said in this forum before the DNR needs to update many of their laws.


Agreed. These transport laws were not aimed at safety, but rather having something to charge violators with. The legislature is who needs to fix it though.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I always thought that leaning a gun against a vehicle was a stupid ticket.......then i met a guy who had his leg severed by a 12 gauge that fell and went off after his dog knocked it over. Still i dont feel we need a law for that


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

eye-sore said:


> I always thought that leaning a gun against a vehicle was a stupid ticket.......then i met a guy who had his leg severed by a 12 gauge that fell and went off after his dog knocked it over. Still i dont feel we need a law for that


That could happen leaning it against a tree!


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

hungryhollow said:


> Do rifles and shotguns need to be in gun cases when driving to and from hunting areas?


Lol. Not if you have your sister with you. #Ohio


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

TrailMarker said:


> Lol. Not if you have your sister with you. #Ohio


 I guess I am dense, I don't get it.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

sullyxlh said:


> A lot of people get nailed for this thinking their safe by not having their gun in their vehicle without realizing leaning it upon a vehicle is still a violation..


The rule book says "in or ON' a motor vehicle. Shooting over the hood of the truck will also get you a ticket.. Leaning against the fender is also a rather dangerous procedure.
Guns like to "slide to the ground' too often, usually at an inopertune time.

Make sure your kids slingshot is cased when hauled, just like your rifle. Slingshots are listed in the rule book right along w/ guns. blows etc.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can do like my cousin did, lean your shotgun against your car then drive off without it. It was gone when he got back to where he left it.


----------

